# Any ARM port usable for Odroid-XU3?



## ebike (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I have the above board which I would like to put a FreeBSD desktop on.
The board uses the Samsung Exynos5252 Cortex A15 processor.
Which is very similar to the Arndale board (5250), would these build instructions  work on the XU3?
Link is:  https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/ArndaleBoard

Cheers


----------

